# MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II fan not working



## jetboy (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello Friends,

One of the fans is not working fine. It would start-stop in between. Would anyone know a shop in Pune were I could get it replaced?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 4, 2014)

jetboy said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> One of the fans is not working fine. It would start-stop in between. Would anyone know a shop in Pune were I could get it replaced?
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance.



Same happened here. One of the fans of the twin frozr II (GTX 460 Hawk) stopped working. Found out that the movement had gotten stiff. Long story short, messed up the fan while trying to fix it. 
Then went to Nehru Place, found out that you can't replace just that single fan but will have to replace the whole case and they were asking 1k for that.
Now I have ordered this - For Computer PC VGA Video Card Heatsink Cooler Cooling Mini Fan 75mm 12V 2 Pin | eBay
Lets see how things work out. Can take 3 more weeks though


----------



## jetboy (Apr 4, 2014)

THanks for replying Hitesh, but I found replacing it myself a bit risky. I could unscrew the fan, but the cable is tied up or fixed between the heatsink in such a way that I guess you would also need to remove certain other parts. Have you tried removing the fan + cable?

- - - Updated - - -

I was in nasik for couple of days and was able to find a shop which could give me the fan, but they wanted to see the graphics card first and then only he could fit it. I am sure we can find a shop in pune were we can get it.

Like Mumbai has lamington road..Does Pune has any places were you would have small and big shops to guys computer parts?


----------



## hitesh (Apr 4, 2014)

jetboy said:


> THanks for replying Hitesh, but I found replacing it myself a bit risky. I could unscrew the fan, but the cable is tied up or fixed between the heatsink in such a way that I guess you would also need to remove certain other parts. Have you tried removing the fan + cable?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Your welcome 

Yes I have removed the fan completely. It is very easy. Unscrew the fan (3 screws) and the then unplug the power connector. Fan would come out easily.

Dimensions for the fan are 75mm x 75mm x 10mm. Height can be 1-3mm more but ensure that the diameter is 75mm only

No idea. Delhi guy here.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 17, 2014)

UPDATE - 
Fan arrived and didn't worked 
Mounting hole distance should be 40mm like here  but this has got 42mm so this fan cannot be placed
Also in my case, the fan with the long wire is dead so even if the hole distance was 40mm, I would have needed something to extend it.
Guess I really am ****** up.
   [MENTION=3045]jetboy[/MENTION]
What's your update ?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Apr 18, 2014)

Can you use small wire strands to place the fan?


----------



## hitesh (Apr 19, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Can you use small wire strands to place the fan?



Though of that, but no not possible. 
I'll probably buy a new set for 750rs from aliexpress. Maybe can sell the one working fan for 300-400rs ?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Apr 19, 2014)

If the PCI slot right next to the graphics card is not being used then maybe you can use a standard 80mm fan and attach it to the metal shroud of the graphics card. You might have to drill a hole or two to ensure a proper contact. Like in the image below.

*cdn.instructables.com/FF8/VEYH/H0OJ5SMG/FF8VEYHH0OJ5SMG.MEDIUM.jpg


----------



## jetboy (May 13, 2014)

Sorry Bro....I got busy with other things and therefore not able to work with it. I was able to contact Sujata computers(020-40100300) at Nal Stop. I explained them the problem and they mentioned I could take it to them and they can check it. I am going to visit them soon.

But on other hand I am really surprised..rather shocked that why do we dont have service centers from graphics card manufacturers. So they expect to throw away the card if some minor things go wrong????? 



hitesh said:


> UPDATE -
> Fan arrived and didn't worked
> Mounting hole distance should be 40mm like here  but this has got 42mm so this fan cannot be placed
> Also in my case, the fan with the long wire is dead so even if the hole distance was 40mm, I would have needed something to extend it.
> ...


----------



## hitesh (May 14, 2014)

jetboy said:


> Sorry Bro....I got busy with other things and therefore not able to work with it. I was able to contact Sujata computers(020-40100300) at Nal Stop. I explained them the problem and they mentioned I could take it to them and they can check it. I am going to visit them soon.
> 
> But on other hand I am really surprised..rather shocked that why do we dont have service centers from graphics card manufacturers. So they expect to throw away the card if some minor things go wrong?????



No worries
I have ordered the fan from aliexpress. Will receive it at max 2weeks


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2014)

@OP - did you try RMAing your card ? Is this still under warranty ?


----------



## jetboy (May 15, 2014)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]: Its not in warranty bro 



topgear said:


> @OP - did you try RMAing your card ? Is this still under warranty ?



- - - Updated - - -

Did u order this one?

*www.aliexpress.com/item/75mm-MSI-GTX-580-460-560-570-R6950-R6870-Twin-Frozr-II-Dual-Cooler-Fan-PLD08010S12HH/1812936201.html



hitesh said:


> No worries
> I have ordered the fan from aliexpress. Will receive it at max 2weeks


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 15, 2014)

There's an MSI India rep around here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/277192.html

Ping him and see if he could help you out. If nothing can be done, you can try doing a similar ghetto fix:
View attachment 14375


----------



## hitesh (May 15, 2014)

jetboy said:


> *www.aliexpress.com/item/75mm-MSI-G...Dual-Cooler-Fan-PLD08010S12HH/1812936201.html



No
This - *www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipp...Video-Card-VGA-Fan-Replacement/837813098.html
Bought it for 10.86$ IIRC


----------

